# OpenVPN encryption/cyphers disabled

## ch64

Hello,

I did compile net-misc/openvpn-2.3.2  USE="down-root examples iproute2 lzo pam passwordsave plugins ssl -pkcs11 (-polarssl) (-selinux) -static" 

After starting it, i notice, that (all?) encryption is disabled. Does somebody know, why? I have ssl in the useflag.

Also i tried to compile the sourcecode in the Gentoo tree on my own with looking that encryption is on (./configure, i mentioned the --help)

```

# openvpn 
```

(...) 

```
 

Wed Apr  9 19:05:45 2014 OpenVPN 2.3.2 i686-pc-linux-gnu [SSL (OpenSSL)] [LZO] [EPOLL] [eurephia] [MH] [IPv6] built on Apr  7 2014

Wed Apr  9 19:05:45 2014 ******* WARNING *******: all encryption and authentication features disabled -- all data will be tunnelled as cleartext

Wed Apr  9 19:05:45 2014 TUN/TAP device tun1 opened  
```

(...)

Somebody knows, how to fix it and get all ciphers working?[/code]

----------

## gerdesj

If you try and run the OpenVPN binary directly without a config file then it will spit out the options, so please post your config - we can't read your mind.

Obviously, anonymize it!

Cheers

Jon

----------

## ch64

Hey dude!

I have been stopped testing.

After i rebooted the device i noticed that it's working with ciphers.

That message doesn't appear now on my TLS configuration, like before.

It only comes when doing a test tunnel without cipher. That is right.

I can't really tell you, why, after the reboot the TLS tunnel is ciphering.

Maybe there was some old library in the memory, because i had the first try with a gentoo packet without ssl.

Thanks anyway for your help attempt!

----------

